# Grind size



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Thought I'd attach a picture of the grind I'm usually using for most of my brewed coffee. Would you say it's too coarse for say clever, or too fine for drip?

Just wondered as I'm not sure how many people have my grinder so there's not much to go by other than taste. So just wanting some opinions.

Thanks


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

That's sugar next to it for a rough guide


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks a little coarse for drip, but it does depend on the particle size variation and fines from your grinder.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks very course for drip, also looks a bit uneven, which grinder is it?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's pretty much impossible to tell much of any use. All grinders produce a wide range of particle sizes, drip & steep are fairly forgiving of distribution as long as you get the average size in the ball-park. Your grinder would have to be broken or bizarrely badly made to not work for these methods.

Drip grind covers quite a spread, depends on how you pour (small pulses need a coarser grind than bloom & straight in).

For Clever, I tend to aim for high extraction - fine grind & a long steep, for a sweet brew. So, for my preference, after 35min steeping I don't expect to see grinds floating, they should all have sunk.

I'd usually use a different setting for Kalita Wave (coarser) than I would for Clever (finer), but I guess it depends on your technique.

Look more at the result the grind setting produces, are the flavours there without excessive weakness, tanginess, are you getting sweetness & reflective of the tasting notes? Is your drip brew taking the appropriate time for your weights & method?

If you actually see any sediment pass through the paper in a Clever steep then you are too fine, but I'd expect this to be well into espresso territory. Others like to grind coarser, for more acidity. I'd steep & periodically taste off the top with a cupping spoon, or spoon a taste out into a shot glass to cool it & taste, then draw down when you like what you are tasting.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Doesn't look wildly out to my eyes. Different drippers will probably need a different grind too, mine looks at least that coarse for kalita wave


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think you had the Wilfa grinder, right? What setting did you use?

You could start with the settings mentioned at: https://workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal/83014913-wilfa-grinder



> French Press:
> 
> Rotate so you can read "AERO" of AEROPRESS (between Filter and Aeropress settings)
> 
> ...


And then adjust.


----------

